# July 2012 DOTM Final Vote



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Keep in mind that Bishop and Akasha are NOT in the running for 1st place, they can only win runner up positions.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here are the top ten for the final voting for July! This month's theme is "summer photos" so please vote for your favorite picture to go in our calendar! Just remember, four pictures here get to make it, so if your favorite is already winning by a landslide, feel free to vote for your second favorite so they can score a runner up spot! 

1. Orzai










2.	Ania 










3.	Bishop 










4.	Ari 










5.	Sako and Callen 










6.	Bailey, Emmy, Akasha 










7.	Akasha 










8.	Rhett 










9.	Moose 










10. Cali


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Ughhhh, this was a really hard one...

As in, hard to choose a favorite!


----------



## meganr66 (Mar 2, 2012)

Such lovely dogs!! I wanted to add- it's Ozai not Orzai! lol! it's no biggie but figured I would point it out


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

All of the pictures are so good, it's hard to pick just one!


----------

